
Anki patterns and antipatterns and Anki essentials - AdrienLemaire
http://agentydragon.com/posts/2019-11-25-my-anki-patterns.html
======
topmonk
One thing I found using Anki for studying Chinese (for 1 1/2 years now) is
that it's much better to limit the reviews you do each day in order to get new
words in.

First, because it will help you a lot in the long run if you learn many words
poorly than a few words really well, ie. if you kind of know 200 words vs
knowing 50 words really well, you are much more likely to be able to read a
piece of text.

Second, some words will stick in your memory easily and some won't. By
“throwing things at the wall and seeing what sticks” at a greater rate you
will end up knowing more words.

